

Mobile Dev platforms - Anyone have a preference? - goodlab

We are moving forward with putting our app on mobile and are investigating Sencha, Jqtouch, Appcelarator.<p>We are leaning towards appcelarator since its seems to build something closer to native apps. Where as the others seems to use front end html/js to replicate functionality. Any insights would be appreciated
======
furcan
Appcelerator seems to be the right choice, however developing a 'complex'
application (ex: Twitter client) won't be an easy ride.

~~~
goodlab
SO you'd go native in that case?

~~~
furcan
I really believe Appcelerator has the right approach in providing a solution
for easy, quick, cross platform with native look and feel apps but they aren't
there yet. I use Appcelerator for prototyping and if necessary I'll go for
native app.

